# Ginobili....



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Austin Croshere? Wally Sczcerbiak? Not an all star caliber player? Overrated? 

What a bad mutha ****er. Nough said.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Ginoili is so great he played so well and had an exellent 4th qt. he realy was rusty(as the whole team) but in the second half gave us so much energy. i hope he can contiue his success and when detroit pays attention to him parker will take it and when they pay attention to him then duncan(mvp) will take it. manu helped so much and major props to him


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Yep. Non-spurs fans know it too. In fact, my fan club has just about doubled since the playoffs and I expect it to do the same before the finals are over. 

TheRoc5, DaBobz (I think it was), Nephets, ya'll should have followed Koko's lead. He knew the Beno club couldn't compete with the Manu club so he bailed out before my club put his to shame :biggrin:


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

i hate floppers


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Yep, I sure know it. I love Gino. Showed me what time it was in the first olympics they whipped us in.

Besides the point, I hope this guy has the most huge series of all the players so SA can get more buzz all year long, and so I can stop hearing about the "we gets no respect" Pistons fans


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Franco 5 said:


> i hate floppers


Then how can you stand to watch basketball?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

23 said:


> Yep, I sure know it. I love Gino. Showed me what time it was in the first olympics they whipped us in.
> 
> Besides the point, I hope this guy has the most huge series of all the players so SA can get more buzz all year long, and so I can stop hearing about the "we gets no respect" Pistons fans


The less buzz SA gets, the better.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Franco 5 said:


> i hate floppers





We hate these kinds of posts.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

ezealen said:


> TheRoc5, DaBobz (I think it was), Nephets, ya'll should have followed Koko's lead. He knew the Beno club couldn't compete with the Manu club so he bailed out before my club put his to shame :biggrin:


You know what? I just noticed that Koko got rid of the Beno fan club, I was in on the ground floor for that one. Helluva ride.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> You know what? I just noticed that Koko got rid of the Beno fan club, I was in on the ground floor for that one. Helluva ride.


Yeah. I honestly don't know why he retired it. Beno's ganna be one of the best PG's in the league in a couple of years. He had nowhere to go but up, and I'm sure Koko's fan club would have followed him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Once people stopped joining the Beno club, I dumped it. I had to get a Manu sig in, and I just decided to put an end to it. I can still bring it out of retirement though any time I want. 



The best accomplishment about the Beno club was that he played 10 MPG this year and we still tallied 30 members. That's pretty amazing. I don't see any Elden Campbell sigs with 30 members.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Once people stopped joining the Beno club, I dumped it. I had to get a Manu sig in, and I just decided to put an end to it. I can still bring it out of retirement though any time I want.
> 
> 
> 
> The best accomplishment about the Beno club was that he played 10 MPG this year and we still tallied 30 members. That's pretty amazing. I don't see any Elden Campbell sigs with 30 members.


You gada bring it back soon. I guarantee you once he starts to get more play time more people will join the bandwagon. But if you do bring it back, you should devide the members into two groups. One for the people who saw how bright his future was, and one for those who just wanted to join the badnwagon :biggrin:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I think its hilarious when Ginobili flops. Last night when Lindsey Hunter pushed him and he jumped about 5 feet back AFTER the foul was priceless, it was so blatant. I get annoyed when other players do it, but I never do when Ginobili or Divac does it.


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

if he only stops flopping, he will be fun to watch. only 2nd rate players flop. if he wants to reach the star level in my mind, he's gotta start acting like a pro out there.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

kidd2rj said:


> if he only stops flopping, he will be fun to watch. only 2nd rate players flop. if he wants to reach the star level in my mind, he's gotta start acting like a pro out there.


he doesnt flop, just when he getts contact he makes sure the refs no it


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

TheRoc5 said:


> he doesnt flop, just when he getts contact he makes sure the refs no it


trust me, he flops, and its cheating and annoying


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> he doesnt flop, just when he getts contact he makes sure the refs no it



you're kidding right?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Franco 5 said:


> trust me, he flops, and its cheating and annoying


Exactly how is he cheating? Maybe if he tried to sell a foul that wasn't there I could understand where you're coming from, but Ginobilli only flops when there is actual contact. Sure he overreacts, but there is enough contact for there to be a foul and he's just making sure the reffs get it. I can see how it can get on your nervs, but in no way is it cheating.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

kidd2rj said:


> you're kidding right?


yes he will flop every once in awhile i will be the first person to say it but if he gets contact he will through his head or something to let the refs no he got hit, thats not cheating. example rip pushes off alot before he shoots, a couple of times yesterday when rip pushed manu, manu let the refs no by falling back a bit or bobing his head ect.


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

this is the nba. there's going to be contact. yeah rip pushes off. every player in the nba pushes off. there's no need to act like you just got shot. you're grown men out there so stop playing like girls.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

kidd2rj said:


> this is the nba. there's going to be contact. yeah rip pushes off. every player in the nba pushes off. there's no need to act like you just got shot. you're grown men out there so stop playing like girls.


well your saying that every one in the nba pushes off so its ok, well everyone in the nba travels sometimes and doesnt get called for it and everyplayer flops sometimes so thats ok, right


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> well your saying that every one in the nba pushes off so its ok, well everyone in the nba travels sometimes and doesnt get called for it and everyplayer flops sometimes so thats ok, right




where did i say it was ok? none of those things should be allowed. i'm just saying that he should stop acting like a girl out there. the guy has tremendous talent and doesn't have to rely on ACTING. if the game was called by the exact wording in the rule book, every player on each time would probably foul out. contact happens in this game so deal with it and keep playing. It just seems like half the time he's trying to get bailed out by a foul call than actually playing tough D or making the shot.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Same story over and over. It's not cheating. 




Playing like a little girl? Heh heh heh. He was the biggest man out there int that 4th quarter.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

kidd2rj said:


> this is the nba. there's going to be contact. yeah rip pushes off. every player in the nba pushes off. there's no need to act like you just got shot. you're grown men out there so stop playing like girls.


He wouldn't have to if the reffs would give him the call he rightfully deserves. As I said before, he's just making sure the reffs call it.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

kidd2rj said:


> where did i say it was ok? none of those things should be allowed. i'm just saying that he should stop acting like a girl out there. the guy has tremendous talent and doesn't have to rely on ACTING. if the game was called by the exact wording in the rule book, every player on each time would probably foul out. contact happens in this game so deal with it and keep playing. It just seems like half the time he's trying to get bailed out by a foul call than actually playing tough D or making the shot.


half the time? i think your exagerating that a bit


----------

